# Hull-less Orchard Grass



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have read where hull-less Orchard germinates quicker than hulled. Typically hulled Orchard grass will germinate about 17 days after moisture. Does hull-less germinate faster?

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would like to add one more question to yours, Mike. What is a comparable seed size for setting the drill for hull-less? I asked my rep and got a really stupid answer.

I used it for the first time last year and liked it. I would say it came in sooner than 17 days. Fields started to green up within a week and half however I also had timothy and smooth brome in the mix.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

1586 I did see a piece that said you could run hulless through the small seed box with other small seed.....do you think this is true? If the hulless would germinate in about 10 days like Timothy that sure would be nice about sowing mixed stands. Here the Timothy will outcompete Orchard when first sown due to the germination difference.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

It ran fine through the small seed box. The mix I planted was clover, timothy, and hull-less orchard grass premixed together through the small seed box and the smooth brome went in with the oats.

Had no issues with it plugging and it went on way to heavy on my first field as I was guessing at the setting. Was trying to beat the rain so did not take the time to weigh and seed half acres at a time.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I used it once or twice about 6-8 years ago and used it in the small seeds box without issue. I did not see a benefit to using it and as I recall only common orchard grass was available as hulled. May be different now.


----------



## RockyAcres (Jul 8, 2013)

Interesting option. I missed my window to plant a field last fall, so I plan on taking what appears to be a very frowned upon approach on here of planting in the Spring. Question on the hull-less option, what's the compromise ? I'm assuming that there's a cost to getting the faster germination, is it lower yields ? Less regrowth leading to fewer cuttings ?

Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockyAcres said:


> Interesting option. I missed my window to plant a field last fall, so I plan on taking what appears to be a very frowned upon approach on here of planting in the Spring. Question on the hull-less option, what's the compromise ? I'm assuming that there's a cost to getting the faster germination, is it lower yields ? Less regrowth leading to fewer cuttings ?
> 
> Thanks.


The only cost that I know of would be a higher price....and I am not sure even about that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Oops! Sorry to RockyHill(Sheila) and to RockyAcres for the confusion.

Regards, Mike


----------

